# Jon, have you driven the new G35 Coupe



## Sean (Dec 22, 2001)

with the 6spd. MT? Please give us your take on it.




Thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Sean said:


> *with the 6spd. MT? Please give us your take on it.
> Thanks! :thumbup: *


Hey Sean,

You know, I have yet to see one up close,
"in-vivo" yet...

They're delivering them as fast as they
come in...

Believe me, when I get the opportunity, I'm
going to perform my own evaluation...

I hear that they are really beechen!

:yikes:

While I would definitely take one of those
over, say, a Nissan Z-car, if it don't have
German D.N.A., it's not for me.

Btw, according to my Audi rep., the V-8 S4
will be here before we know it.

Now there's somethin' worth discussin'...


----------



## Sean (Dec 22, 2001)

Any guess to what MSRP will be on a new S4? 


Oh! I saw every G35C color today, except for the Diamond Graphite. It looks so sweet in black! :thumbup:


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

A safe guess would be mid-$50k's?

:dunno:


----------



## Sean (Dec 22, 2001)

I'm out!


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Jon Shafer said:


> *A safe guess would be mid-$50k's?
> 
> :dunno: *


It better be closer to $45K if they wanna compete with the you-know-what.

$45K faily well optioned, that is; maybe $42K base MSRP.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

*Re: Re: Jon, have you driven the new G35 Coupe*



Jon Shafer said:


> *
> Btw, according to my Audi rep., the V-8 S4
> will be here before we know it.
> 
> Now there's somethin' worth discussin'... *


Only when the word "Avant" is tacked on to the end of it


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

atyclb said:


> *
> 
> It better be closer to $45K if they wanna compete with the you-know-what.
> 
> $45K faily well optioned, that is; maybe $42K base MSRP. *


The old S4 had a base MSRP of $40,500.00
Most were ordered with most or all options,
which (with destination charges) meant an MSRP pushing
47 g's...

Throw in a V-8, strong Euro/weak $USD, and 
you have a $50K-plus M3 eater.

Audi and BMW have been playing a game
of leap frog. When the last S4 came out, it
was the pooh, and nobody wanted the E36
M3 any more... Then the E46 M3 came out, 
and the tables were turned. I hate to say it,
but the new Audi S4 will steal the M3's thunder
until significant enhancements are rolled out
(e.g. CSL)...

The mid-$50K market price tag that I'm talking about
takes into account the inevitable "market adjustment"
bump that Audi dealers will no doubt get with the new
S4...

And...

The new S4 is less than a year away...
Launch estimated for Summer '03.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Jon Shafer said:


> *
> 
> The old S4 had a base MSRP of $40,500.00
> Most were ordered with most or all options,
> ...


but all the numbers say the M3 still blows the new S4 away


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

Jon Shafer said:


> * I hate to say it,
> but the new Audi S4 will steal the M3's thunder
> until significant enhancements are rolled out
> (e.g. CSL)...*


I vote for an M sedan, now that's some real thunder. :thumbup:


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

Jon Shafer said:


> *
> I hate to say it,
> but the new Audi S4 will steal the M3's thunder
> until significant enhancements are rolled out
> ...


"Significant enhancements?" You mean aux. input and DVD nav weren't significant enough? :lmao: :lmao: 

Significant enhancements better be V8 and sedan/wagon! S4 all the way.


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

atyclb said:


> *
> 
> but all the numbers say the M3 still blows the new S4 away *


Those S4 numbers were with it towing a boat!


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

JPinTO said:


> *
> 
> Those S4 numbers were with it towing a boat!  *


And a baby seat!


----------

